# Report of a Terrible Train Wreck at Terry Liesegang's



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've just learned from a secret source that there was a "tur-i-bal reck" on the St John Railway this week. JJ and I were no where around. Any truth to this at all, Barry??????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

However, during the train rides at the BBQ for the National Convention in Phoenix, both JJ and I were riding on Terry's inch and a half scale Climax Friday evening when it derailed 3 times. Twice in the car I was riding and once in the car JJ was riding. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif Some type of coincidences......


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Too much BBQ ?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes there was a terrific disturbance in the force. Stan and I were only able to determin that whom ever it was had the word BIG in a logo. 

Just to set the record straight we had not trouble with Terry's train till TWS got on./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, 
It's 2 1/2" not that small 1 1/2" stuff. 
JJ -- you forgot to mention the incident in the yard with the combine... 
I guess all of that force must be the reason that the train derailed so much. I haven't had a derailment for months and then all of a sudden lots of them in a time span of minutes.. Seems strange. 

Terry


----------



## PaulGieske (Jan 2, 2008)

I was there. I saw it first hand. I was just sitting there, minding my own business, waiting for the track in front of me to clear, and I got it right up the a**! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif Wasn't my fault. I'm not squeeling either. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif Ok, it was Matt. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

There was more than one???


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

And NO ONE took pictures!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rpc7271 on 05/05/2008 2:49 PM 
And NO ONE took pictures!

Seee Seeeee What did I tell you. Defacation of charicature. The minute Stan or I have a little bit of a problem The poop per ratizy 
is flashing bulbs like they were going out or style. ( they are but that is beside the point) Like there were 15 piles up at Dunkies and no one took one picture. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 
Stan and I are Victims here./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Yes just inocent victimes of sombdody's smearnoff campain/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JJ, 
Watch what you say about "Defacation of charicature". When I was running two trains with two remotes at Dunkies, there were no pile ups. A few disconnects,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif but no piles./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

That's why I have Sam. 
He covers up the piles...


----------



## PaulGieske (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, The only one that I know of is the one where Matt rear-ended my train at the base of the corkscrew. Was there another one? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought Barry had one also.


----------

